
Don't Listen to the ‘China Covered Up the Coronavirus’ Narrative - dlcmh
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/skeptics/dont-listen-%E2%80%98china-covered-coronavirus%E2%80%99-narrative-157241
======
ksaj
I would rather say "Listen to all narratives, and continually educate yourself
as to who is feeding you reliable information." Otherwise you just end up with
different demographics all with their heads in the sand. No progress is ever
made without analyzing all the available info, and dropping/replacing sources
of unreliable info.

------
DLA
This "article" clearly has a pro-China agenda and is not at al consistent with
the facts about China's withholding information, silencing scientists,
manipulating the WHO, destroying early virus samples, hiding research papers,
misleading the public, and making "errors" in their statistics.

China...

Engaged in propaganda campaign:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/28/world/asia/china-
coronavi...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/28/world/asia/china-coronavirus-
response-propaganda.html)

Mislead/blocked WHO: [https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/how-china-
blocked...](https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/how-china-blocked-who-
chinese-scientists-early-coronavirus-outbreak-n1222246)

Destroyed lab samples: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-told-labs-to-
destroy-coro...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-told-labs-to-destroy-
coronavirus-samples-to-reduce-biosafety-risks-11589684291)

Blocked research publications: [https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/12/asia/china-
coronavirus-resear...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/12/asia/china-coronavirus-
research-restrictions-intl-hnk/index.html)

Kept a military database with real C19 numbers:
[https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/05/12/leaked-chinese-
coronavi...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/05/12/leaked-chinese-coronavirus-
database-number-cases/)

Silenced doctors: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/world/asia/chinese-
doctor...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/world/asia/chinese-doctor-Li-
Wenliang-coronavirus.html)

Covered up the outbreak: [https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-early-days-
of-chinas-...](https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-early-days-of-chinas-
coronavirus-coverup/)

Come on National Interest. This reads like an Active Measure rather than an
article.

[EDIT] And looking through dlcmh's submissions there's a very clear pro-
China/anti-US agenda. Somebody's trying to conduct an influence campaign!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dlcmh](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dlcmh)

